# Chinese "Chemicalbook" sources



## JackH20 (Aug 2, 2016)

As many of you probably have searched Google and are well aware of the overseas companies claiming to be labs one can find on websites such as chemicalbook offering generic gear I have decided to start this thread as I have started to gamble on some of them. As I get product and test it with LabMAX I will be posting to this thread with any fake gear I get from these companies or if the product is decent I will simply confirm so. The range of prices these companies are selling their product at is all over the place. Fortunately I make enough at my job right now to test a few of these sources.


----------



## Millslane (Aug 2, 2016)

Have you tried Sinopharma.cn.? I have tried them they have centrino labs for oils and tabs, which I think is legit but I think they're GH is bunk...

from BM


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 2, 2016)

In the last two years all this bullshit gear from these underground labs has been fake. In 2004-2008 you could be sure what you were getting over the internet. These days it seems like all this bullshit gear is coming with labels slapped on it like it was a supplement from GNC. I am expecting for the orders I place this Friday to either fail the LABMax positive. If it passes (for oxandrolone) I am hoping to send a sample to an independant lab for *Mass spectrometry. Key word being independant lab.*


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 5, 2016)

So today I will be using Western Union to pay the most reliable seeming source of a few sources I found on the web. They have provided me with what seems to resemble very closely Mass spectrometry data showing graphs of a sample they tested showing it is oxandrolone. The melting point data is also very close to what it should be though I suppose this could be fabricated it seems to be the most non-bullshit source I have at the moment. It also has a high rating on chemicalbook.
Once I receive the product and test it with LABMax i will update.


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 8, 2016)

Last Friday I provided a payment by Western Union (which is charging higher transfer rates than ever at this time) to my source in China. Supposedly I will be provided a tracking number in the next 48 hours. I will update with pictures of what I receive as well as anything else I find helpful.


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 8, 2016)

Received labmax anavar/winstrol testing reagents without issues. Waiting on a tracking number. Will update.


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 9, 2016)

Have a tracking number after 72 hours. So I will be getting 'something' in the least.


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 12, 2016)

So I will be updating in the next 48 hours with LabMAX results. The Vendor is pharmade or Shenzhen Shijingu Technology Co., Ltd[FONT=arial, sans-serif].[/FONT]


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 13, 2016)

- What I received (White Crystalline)





 - What the powder looks like with brown wood underneath/dispersed over an area





 - The LabMAX ampule with a shitty amount of color change reagent they provide. *I will readress what I think about LabMAX testing reagents below*





 - Results of a little less than an eraserhead (of a #2 pencil) sized volume of the powder put into a LabMax ampule after about ten minutes. This looks Olive Green to me which would indicate Winstrol. BUT in all fairness I may have added to much to the ampule. *With the labMAX testing kits the more you add into the testing reagent the darker it will turn (as the instructions indicate). As you can see by the next image in which I dumped the reagent into a spoonfull on the powder and it turned deep brown (which would be a false indication it is turinabol)





 - See above.

*So in conclusion LabMAX is good for providing a ball park on an unknown to determine with relative confidence what you have is in range of what your looking for. It seems that there is a high probability what I received was what I was ordered but again we cannot be sure without sending a sample to a mass spec shop. What LabMAX can also do is save you money when you are unsure if you want to send in a sample, which I will be doing at this point. 

Anyone want to vouch for the color changes here being characteristic of oxandrolone would be much appreciated. Also any sources for mass spec labs which are independant and not linked/advertised by the forum for obvious reasons would be aprreciated. PM me only.


----------



## Millslane (Aug 14, 2016)

JackH20 said:


> So I will be updating in the next 48 hours with LabMAX results. The Vendor is pharmade or Shenzhen Shijingu Technology Co., Ltd[FONT=arial, sans-serif].[/FONT]


They kept contacting me at one point I thought they were scammers?

from BM


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 14, 2016)

I posted the results of everything yesterday morning. Not sure if my post is awaiting approval by a mod.


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 14, 2016)

Here is a re-attempt at posting the labMAX results which show test results and what I was sent.

1. The crystalline powder I received (http://i.imgur.com/w6Ys8k4.jpg).





2. What the powder looks like with contrast (http://i.imgur.com/UDgvnxQ.jpg)





3. The labMAX testing reagent which is a lot less than the ones they use on their website demonstration, they don't fill the ampules very much at all (http://i.imgur.com/o2fOfCR.jpg)




4. Results of me putting approximately half of an eraser-head (on a #2 pencil) sized-volume into the ampule at 5 minutes (http://i.imgur.com/sbXIelN.jpg). Too Me it seems unclear whether this is a positive for stanzolol or oxandrolone. I also wonder about false positives and the chance of such with labMAX?




5. labMAX results at 15 minutes out, appear to be olive green indicating stanzolol, though I am not sure if I put too much into the ampule thus making the color change more intense...will need a mass spec on it to be certain (http://i.imgur.com/szkoWgx.jpg)




6. What happens when you dump the labMAX ampule contents into a teaspoon (or half) of the crystalline powder which was tested to be olive green in the proper/acceptable volume being added to the reagent. Maybe my chemistry is bad but I am not sure this should happen. Either way properly done test shows olive green (http://i.imgur.com/JtYiTFt.jpg)





If anyone can confirm the color change is indicative of a positive for oxandrolone I would appreciate it. Also anyone know of a mass spec shop?


----------



## greenvial (Aug 21, 2016)

It is the right color change for anavar test I think that they have started to sell new anavar test using UV light, which is supposed to be 100 times better

http://www.labmax.ca/proddetail.php?prod=anavar_winstrol_UV_test

It was a while I used labmax last time, I am planning a cycle for the winter so I am thinking to get a new labmax test kit to check all before I inject


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 21, 2016)

I appreciate your post greenvial. I was hoping to hae someone PM me a source for HPLC other than SIMEC AG which charges more than the cycle is even worth and only accepts wire transfers at this point. I went to my bank for a wire transfer with there information and my bank said the SWIFT code was invalid. I am not sure if the people at my bank were very compentant.


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 21, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]I had to stop using the product due to side effects I was getting with my pulse being to strong not to mention the spasms i had. Not sure if this was just me or what obviously because I am not 100% sure how pure and which compound I was using. I was using about 200mg a day and yesterday was the 7th day. I did not experience symptoms until day 5. I noticed I was slightly more focused in the gym, my cardio was harder than normal on the stuff (slightly). I cannot be sure anything i experienced in threshold (very slight) was due to a recent change in my diet as opposed to use of the product I was sent. I did a MP test on the powder and it didnt melt all the way up to 490 F. Anyone know a good source for HPLC? ​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------

